# My Weekend Bow Press



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

I put this together this weekend. The legs will come off of the press for storage if needed. The fingers were made from 1/2" keystock I welded 4 pieces together then bent them all at the same time in a Hydraulic press. I also used angle Iron for the finger mounting with a slot cut in it for the finger adjustment.

What do you think?

Kris


----------



## legacy_hunter02 (Aug 5, 2004)

that looks awsome man :thumbs_up

make me one :wink:


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

legacy_hunter02 said:


> that looks awsome man :thumbs_up
> 
> make me one :wink:


Thanks!!

I had fun putting it together!! I might consider building a couple more for sale BUT I'm not much of a welder so I would not feel safe sending you something that I've welded:tongue: Not that I'm afraid that this one is going to fail!!! Just one of those things.

But I think it turned out pretty good.

Kris


----------



## bowhuntermn (Oct 22, 2005)

Looks great!!!


----------



## OrangeBlood (Jan 12, 2009)

looks like superman built it. Looks good....


----------



## judger101 (Jan 11, 2009)

looks good I plan on building one very similar, but havent figured out how im gonna do the fingers yet.


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

mkeyes001 said:


> looks like superman built it. Looks good....


Everything Red is Plastic Dip. The Main Body of the jack was sprayed with a truck bedliner and then painted with the blue. I decided to polish the Aluminum legs instead of paint them. It was probably more work than painting them but I think they look good.

Kris


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Looks like it would work great on a Hoyt. Good job!


----------



## cjkozik (Jan 31, 2007)

is that some sort of square stock that you heated to make the fingers or is that cut from plate???


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

cjkozik said:


> is that some sort of square stock that you heated to make the fingers or is that cut from plate???



It's 1/2" Keystock. I welded the 4 fingers together then bent them in a Press at the same time so I could get them all to match each other.


Kris


----------



## bigchet (Mar 18, 2008)

nice work, looks real good. chet


----------



## 57Frontier (May 25, 2006)

Looks good Kris, very patriotic:wink:.


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Old thread but I figured I'd post up and say that I've been using the heck out of this thing and it was worth every penny and the time it took to build.


----------



## mattbrewer320 (Oct 29, 2009)

Looks good man!


----------



## gonefirefightin (Aug 8, 2009)

nice handy work, now cover it with stickers


----------



## hunt1687 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Nice*

Very nice. I kind of had your idea for the finger manufacture but wasn't sure how it would work. Now I know. Thanks. I have all the parts now only thing I seem to be lacking is the time. Thanks again and real nice job.:thumbs_up:RockOn:


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I am considering building parts that folks can attach to the harbor freight jacks so the non-welding public can have a DIY press too, everything would be bolt on 
Of course I am trying to come up with a different type finger to keep from getting in trouble


----------



## Trilithon (Sep 10, 2009)

RatherBArchery said:


> I am considering building parts that folks can attach to the harbor freight jacks so the non-welding public can have a DIY press too, everything would be bolt on
> Of course I am trying to come up with a different type finger to keep from getting in trouble


From what I have read, I don't think it's just the fingers that are getting people letters in the mail, it's also the method in which the bows are pressed - linear and screw type.

I think, not 100% positive on that.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

But would bolting said parts onto a trailer jack be a problem??? I would not be selling the jack, just jack attachments???


----------



## Trilithon (Sep 10, 2009)

RatherBArchery said:


> But would bolting said parts onto a trailer jack be a problem??? I would not be selling the jack, just jack attachments???


I have no clue, my comment was more FYI then anything else.

I would love to see a "kit" made to where someone could go to a local store and buy a square body jack of specific size range and bolt on the required attachments - wouldn't be hard at all. 

Believe me, when I was building mine it went thru my head more then once. And even have some drawings for it. Was going to make it's primary function a draw board ... and as a by-product could be reconfigured into a press.


----------



## psu111376 (Aug 4, 2009)

RatherBArchery said:


> But would bolting said parts onto a trailer jack be a problem??? I would not be selling the jack, just jack attachments???


I am not a lawyer, but I would think you would be fine. You aren't selling the press, you are selling parts. Same deal with after market anything. Not selling the "unit" just selling a part, what people do with the part is up to them. My thoughts anyway.


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

looks good


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

Trilithon said:


> I have no clue, my comment was more FYI then anything else.
> 
> I would love to see a "kit" made to where someone could go to a local store and buy a square body jack of specific size range and bolt on the required attachments - wouldn't be hard at all.
> 
> Believe me, when I was building mine it went thru my head more then once. And even have some drawings for it. Was going to make it's primary function a draw board ... and as a by-product could be reconfigured into a press.


LINEAR BOW PRESS? I thought it was a large WOOD CLAMP!!!
This whole lawsuit thing is crazy! What is the difference between the $20.00 DIY press shown on here that uses a pipe clamp and the EZ Press, as far as operation goes? They both use a screw mechanism, and they both press on the limb tips. Yet nothing has been said about suing Pony (maker of the pipe clamp) over their clamps.
I guess by the time the patent infringement limitations run out the bows will be of some crazy a**ed design that will require a whole new type of press and we will all be back at square one.
I am glad that I built my own "not for sale" press. Saved myself $500.00!!!


----------



## pitts2367 (Apr 3, 2008)

*split limb brackets*

Maybe Bow Master can sue LCA, because they were using the limb tips and in a linear fashion.


----------



## Boogiemandan (Nov 30, 2007)

*Weekend Press HELP*

I love the press, and it looks like you put a lot of thought in it. I would like to know where you found the square tube jack ? I have been looking but no luck yet. 
Tractor Supply store is in the plans for weekend shopping trip.


----------



## arrowshot (Sep 5, 2007)

great work


----------



## gamesticker (May 16, 2009)

Tag


----------



## Mtc189 (Dec 6, 2018)

Nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weldermike70 (Nov 30, 2016)

Nice job!


----------



## Waltonzl88 (Feb 28, 2019)

I like the adjustability of the finger width


----------



## timmyd2 (Mar 10, 2019)

very nice


----------



## BrandonB85 (Mar 17, 2019)

Nice Build.


----------



## cshelton575 (Jul 7, 2019)

Nice job!


----------



## celticsman44 (Sep 27, 2014)

very cool.


----------



## Hpierce99 (Oct 24, 2018)

That looks awesome, might have to attempt building one


----------



## cchadww (Aug 4, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## PRidd17 (Jul 27, 2019)

Looking good!


----------

